

Show HN: My new iPhone digital graphic novel - DeusExMachina
http://blog.sevenmillennia.com/2011/05/05/preview-of-the-path-of-the-seven-millennia-for-iphone/

======
JonLim
Very cool. The art style reminded me very much of the original Final Fantasy
Tactics for PSX, so I was inclined to watch the whole video.

Question: does it animate the current frame you are on and then shows a zoomed
out version of it? It showed it as such on the video and thought it was kind
of interesting.

I'm not sure I quite enjoy that style (would rather it animate and just let me
move around the frame after) but I can see why you'd do it.

Looking forward to more updates!

